# Archery Biathlon Quiver/Backpack



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello Fellow Archers,

Happy New Year to everyone! I haven't posted in a while, so excuse me if this topic have been brought up before. The Winter Olympics, especially the Biathlon event, has gotten me interested in Ski Archery (though it is not an Olympic event...at least not yet). I am wondering where to get the custom made quiver/backpack that they use to carry their bows and arrows. Any resources, links, even close up pictures (so maybe I can fabricate something similar) is very much appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Check out Eberlestock. They started out as a biathalon rifle stock company, now they make tactical and hunting packs too, and about everything has a scabbard in it. I'm pretty sure anything that can fit a Barrett .50cal in it should have no trouble with a barebow recurve. At the very least, they might know where to send you, they're the only biathalon company I know of. =)

I'm hopefully going to pick up the Gunslinger II for my next pack. Rifle in the scabbard, bow in the appropriately named "Butt Bucket" add on.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out this link
http://www.skiarchery.com/mc/page.do?sitePageId=9528&orgId=uab


----------



## ArrowNewB (Nov 13, 2008)

That looks awesome!!! Now I just need to learn to ski





Steven Cornell said:


> Check out this link
> http://www.skiarchery.com/mc/page.do?sitePageId=9528&orgId=uab


----------



## JohnnyHoboken (Aug 22, 2008)

You need to learn how to skate or in xc parlance freestyle ski. A different technique than the kick and glide most people associate with xc skiing.

I highly advise going to a xc ski center near you, renting skate skis, boots and poles and taking a lesson, just to make sure you actually enjoy it. Freestyle skiing requires a higher energy output than kick and glide, but you go faster. Your downhill control is better as well given the slightly shorter skis and higher, stiffer boots.

Have fun!


----------

